# Park progression please read and help



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok so I'm starting to get more and more into park I can board slide boxes and some rails can 50 50 to 180 out boxes and can 180 most jumps easily. This weekend I'm am planning to go snowboarding 3 times in four days because of mlk holiday. What tricks should I start to learn I want more advanced tricks but nothing that I'm going to kill myself trying every time. I was thinking first 360 jumps then 180 onto boxes then progress more on rails like frontboards and such. What do you guys think. What steps did you take to advance in the park. Any tips are very much appreciated


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

When I started out, I focused on learning how to spin every way. So now that you've got 180s, you should try them backside and frontside and then learn them switch. Some fairly easy tricks for boxes would be tail presses, nose slides, or tailslides. 360s are a good trick to learn but they take a lot more time and are much harder than 180s so you might want to try and learn some grabs instead.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

learning 180s switch is a big deal because when you go to learn threes you will already be used to the final 180 rotation. just a thought too dont rush it .. just because you can 180 doesnt mean you have to 360. make sure your 180s are legit first. like you are landing 99% of them. its always better to have a small bag of tricks that are solid than a big bag of half assed arm flailing foolishness.


----------

